# Savinelli Mont Blanc



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Decided I wanted a meerschaum, or meerschaum lined pipe for my collection. Been watching, but most by any pipe maker 'of note' seem to go beyond what I wanted to spend.....then, finally....I just won this on eBay for $31.00. Anyone know anything about this series? Savinelli has to be the most confusing line of all pipes to find info on, but it seems like this may have been a decent deal. I like the classic pipe look being a lined meerschaum, and the tight/fine blast is really pretty nice I think. I just cannot find any info on this line at all. Wonder if it has anything to do with the pen maker?










ipe:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Pens were the first thing I thought of. Maybe it was part of a gift set which included pen/pipe in a case?


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> PMaybe it was part of a gift set which included pen/pipe in a case?


Kinda what I was thinking as a possibility. The marking on the bottom (from the other photos) has the 'S' inside the crest/shield. But that does not tell me too much.

I've got a black blasted Sav bulldog that has the Oscar star symbol on it, but says 'Antique' on the tenon, which I thought was a different series all together from the Oscar. I have yet to see an Oscar similar to it. As I say, Savs are really tough to nail down, they have so many different names/off-shoots.

Not that is really matters if it smokes nicely ipe:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

bkeske said:


> Kinda what I was thinking as a possibility. The marking on the bottom (from the other photos) has the 'S' inside the crest/shield. But that does not tell me too much.


I can tell you that the crest logo with the S in a shield might help you date the pipe. I have a Linea 76 with the same logo. The Linea 76 pipes were made in .......1976!........for the 100th anniversary of the brand. SO it is possible that pipe dates back to the mid 70's.

I'll do a little google work and see what I can find.


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

One thing is for sure, I believe the bowl needs a good cleaning, as it seems to have some cake on it. I guess I need to get it in my hands to see how bad it may be, and what direction I should take with that.

Thanks for looking David....good luck, I came up blanks. There are at least four other Sav lines that use the S and crest logo from what I see on http://www.pipephil.eu. And I bet there are many more than that actually. But yea, the Linea is one.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

bkeske said:


> One thing is for sure, I believe the bowl needs a good cleaning, as it seems to have some cake on it. I guess I need to get it in my hands to see how bad it may be, and what direction I should take with that.
> 
> Thanks for looking David....good luck, I came up blanks. There are at least four other Sav lines that use the S and crest logo from what I see on Pipes: Logos & Estampilles - Logos & Markings. And I bet there are many more than that actually. But yea, the Linea is one.


I came up with nothing as well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I have no info to offer, but that's one fine looking pipe!


----------



## spike orphan (Jan 29, 2012)

I just received the same pipe which I purchased on eBay. It was not listed as "meerschaum lined". I was just cleaning it as it was only $21.00 in dirty condition. Much to my surprise it was meerschaum lined, and appears to be a very nice pipe that I took a chance on. It was for sale with no description and only fuzzy photos. My pipe has a three pointed crown on the stem (it was hidden under green oxidation and goo. It says "Savinelli" in an oval on bottom of bowl, and "extra" under that. Also "Italy" further down the shank. I just had to google what info I had, and this forum/site came up. I'm happy to know its called a "Monte Blanc". Have you learned anything else about this type? BTW, the seller dealt in estate pens,so,....

Thanks!


----------

